# GNOME-TERMINAL senza il pannello dei MENU'

## superfayan

Ciao a tutti..

Per motivi estetici vorrei togliere l'inusata barra dei menu sul gnome-terminal 

una volta avviato si può togliere ma come posso configurare gnome per farmi aprire sempre il terminal senza quella barra ?? ho provato a salvare in un profile ma non funziona ..   :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## koma

```
gnome-terminal --hide-menubar
```

(gnome-terminal --help   :Wink: )

----------

## prada

Se vuoi che parta senza la barra quando clicchi sull'icona nella barra in alto basta che clicchi con il tasto destro del mouse, vai su proprerties,  e controlli che opzioni passa al comando gnome-terminal e rimuovi quelle inutili o che non vuoi.

----------

## mouser

Oppure se vai nelle opzioni di gnome-terminal, nella prima scheda c'e' una virgoletta con scritto qualcosa del tipo:

"Hide menubar at startup"

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## superfayan

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Oppure se vai nelle opzioni di gnome-terminal, nella prima scheda c'e' una virgoletta con scritto qualcosa del tipo:
> 
> "Hide menubar at startup"
> 
> mouser 

 

fatto !

grazie... non lo trovavo perchè sono appena passato dalla versione ENg in Ita ... e non trovavo Hide ecc ec c   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Pr favore, metti il tag [Risolto]  :Wink: 

----------

